# D Link DWA-552 Extreme-N Wireless PCI Adapter no longer works.



## tmpdmp (Dec 6, 2021)

Decided to reinstall FreeBSD on an older system (AMD Phenom/GA-990FXA-UD3) with the DWA-552 PCI wifi card.  I used this card years ago with FreeBSD and it worked but now when installing FreeBSD, it doesn't show up in network lists to connect to internet during BSDInstall.  I checked the text while the system was installing from DVD and it says:

Ath0: Atheros 5416 mem {} irq 20 at device 6.0 on pci4
Ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 3
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6

Is this hardware too old now? Newer FreeBSD drivers not compatible with it anymore? This was done trying to install FreeBSD 13.0.


----------



## Andriy (Dec 6, 2021)

If you can try some older releases (12.x, 11.x) that would help to understand where the regression happened.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2021)

Maybe this helps ,





						ath(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				



Does,

```
pciconf -lv | egrep -i "ath|552|dwa|amd|phenom|990"
```
returns something ?


----------



## tmpdmp (Dec 6, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Maybe this helps ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Returns:
Vendor = Advanced Micro Devices AMD
Vendor = Qualcomm Atheros


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2021)

Next command shows if the kernel driver for the device is loaded,

```
lsmod | grep -i ath
```


----------



## tmpdmp (Dec 6, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Next command shows if the kernel driver for the device is loaded,
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep -i ath
> ```


Command not found..


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 6, 2021)

Try `kldstat` instead of `lsmod`.
Alain dreams of his Linux again.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2021)

You don't want to know my dreams  but i trust you on this one.


----------



## tmpdmp (Dec 6, 2021)

kldstat...

if_ath.ko
ath_rate.ko
ath_hal_ar9300.ko
ath_hal_ar5416.ko
ath_hal_ar5212.ko
ath_hal_ar5211.ko
ath_hal_ar5210.ko


----------

